# ON WAR - by Carl Von CLausewitz - edited by Michael Howard/Peter Paret



## 54/102 CEF (25 Nov 2004)

Says that the German Army of 1914 and 1939 had its roots in the French Revolution which kicked the hell out of Germany in 1806 and the Germans spent the next 65 years perfecting thier thinking on what constitutes a military force and why they have it - and what the role of the State is.

Says that this generated the thinking that all armies had in 1914 - a gigantic battle

It is also a major source of the thought behind today`s concepts of Manieuvre warfare

One word - eye popping

Once you have read it you will be qualified to out argue any of the DND talking heads.

Says that the State must firmly control the military or it will end up doing whatever it thinks is best.

You can find it in used book sections of Amazon.ca


----------



## McMan (5 Dec 2004)

I'd have to agree with you that this book is by far one of the best books on military strategic studies; however, I would argue against a few of your comments towards it.  I don't think that reading one book enables a person to know all about that subject.  Thus the "qualification" to argue anyone in the DND, is a little over exaggerated.  Many people in the DND have probably read the book, as well as many others on the subject.  I would also argue the comment that all states had the idea of a "gigantic battle" on their minds in 1914.  I believe that the international system was a little more complicated than that.  Although I do agree that it might have added to the annimosity towards France and contributed as a factor. I do believe that there was a lot more at stake here than just a grudge from the past.  If you want to understand the breakout of the world wars, you need to understand the motivations of all the Great Powers in the years before the war, not just German hatred towards France.

Just my thoughts, still is an amazing book though.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 Dec 2004)

Out argue anyone in DND? - up the ante - the military world!

Clausewitz is a good start for anyone.

Here is a paper on General Moltke (MOLT-KAY for the language challenged in Toronto). Written by A German Lt Col attending the Toronto Staff College.

If you want good military history - look for books filled with dead Germans and Frenchmen

http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/csc28/koehler.doc


----------

